# Run/ Walk Safety



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

These threads on aggressive dogs/ breaking up fights have brought me to ask this question to the forum... do you carry any pepper spray/ other form of protection against loose dogs/ coyotes while running or walking your Vizslas. 

I'm less worried about the coyotes, they don't seem to want to be around me. We don't let Chase run off lead near dawn or dusk when they are most present because he's only 22 lbs right now, coyote bait. 

But I am worried about loose dogs. We typically run on trails so Miles can be off lead, but when it rains we will run on the street. We have run into loose dogs before. Luckily none of the dogs have been too aggressive towards him, but I know that is luck and it could be bad. 

Can I get in trouble for spraying a dog with pepper spray if it attacks Miles? Of course without spray I would try techniques from RDB post.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yikes! A stray dog sounds like nothing then compared to bears!! 

We live in California, a great state, but also a state where a robber can break into a house, fall down the stairs, sue the homeowner for damages and win. Hence... I worry about getting in trouble it I pepper spray a loose dog. 

Last winter a boxer was loose and wouldn't let us pass down the street, and would follow us if we tried to change direction. I was starting to get scared, and my scaredy boy Miles has his tail tucked and wouldn't walk. Luckily the owner came out and called the dog at that time, but since we had a little rain this morning I started thinking about that incident and what I would do if things escalated.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Miles there is new much improved pepper spray Grizz formula it does not span out

much father spray and power and does not get the victims and works sweet on song dogs. 


Dog the Bounty hunter uses it" 

sweet on bad guys

tell the wrinkled little man Hawaii ;D

Nordic sent you" ;D 

Surfs up Beth  ;D

You need this I will get this for you and yours as well 

it saved me many times

against all odds


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Article about running wild dogs in Detroit. This is going to happen in more cities I am afraid. But that is a different topic not for HVF.

http://www.columbian.com/news/2013/aug/23/dogs-run-wild-in-detroit/

Pepper spray a great option. A Buck T110 folding knife on my belt and a couple aluminum hiking sticks have given me a sense of comfort when out in the hills with coyotes. 

Dogs and coyotes are not like bears and big cats. Their only weapon is the teeth in their mouth and evolution has taught them to avoid bigger "game" unless they have the right "numbers" in their packs. Good book on this is "Pukka's Promise". But a hungry dog is unpredictable and a coyote protecting her den will sacrifice herself for her den.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/about-four-miles-into-our-hike-this.html

Know your surrounding. Research has shown that coyotes in the hills watch hikers and their dogs from a distance and learn. The coyotes in Briones Regional Park know Bailey and Chloe. They know that my dogs are neither pray or predator and are comfortable around them. They will come into a meadow and just hang out only a hundred yards or so from us off leash.

MilesMom, hope that helps.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Milesmom, if things are like that in California, all you really need is a lawyer's phone number and you can feel safe (at least in theory). 

We carry a long walking stick but only in the morning. Coyotes are the only real threat. The bears are three hour's drive north  
We don't have those deadly barbed wire or electrified fences to worry about, either. 

Oh, a well mannered GSD is a deterrent like no other 8) it can also help save on home security as well as body guard services.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I carry Direct Stop:

http://www.amazon.com/SprayShield-Animal-Deterrent-Spray-Belt/dp/B0002XKIV6 


I also ordered some for a friend and she had to use it twice within the first month! Fortunately, I haven't used mine yet as I will yell at the stray dogs before I reach for the spray.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I guess I can count myself lucky living in rural Lake District, (apart from snappy farm cur dogs), our main threat would be walking through a field with cows, calves and billy bull in the field, I always try and avoid these fields as I once got chased by a bull as a young kid, very frightening and I was lucky to escape. The bull however wasn't so lucky, it ploughed into the stonewall and broke a leg and had to be destroyed.


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I might be the odd one out however with my training and comfort i carry an extremely bright flashlight (700 lumen) will stun or disorient anything with eyes, and I also carry my pistol as well.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This weighted war bat and LCD combo kit

will take down a rhino with the correct mate behind it

I would war 25 with just this 4 legs or 2 

but I like it Man sweat close :-*

batters up ;D

Guns unlimited fun 

night blinds them first at night days take shoulders like string cheese

every Women should sport one

No Victims 

waring length is the key

anyone with skills take a baseball bat first swing long is wrong

tight is right a extension off your arms 

these are the cure to most of it

no victim no crime 

leave em they made the wrong choice and chance


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------

